# Problema con amplificador Sony TA 212 Vintage



## leop4 (Feb 9, 2008)

hola a todos resulta que tengo un amplificador que quiero arreglar desde ya hace mucho tiempo y no e podido, hace tiempo que tengo este problema y lo quiero solucionar. este amplificador lo compro mi papa cuando tenia 16 años y me lo mostro a mi, yo cuando era chiquito cambie al voltage de entrada de 220v a 110v y se quemo una linea lo mandamos a arreglar y le cambiaron el pote que era doble pero ahora suena con una distorcion en el canal right o sea derecho, cuando esta en bajo volumen no se nota pero cuando esta alto si y muy feo. me da lastima porque suena re bien y lo quiero arreglar. lo e desarmado ya pero no le veo nada raro creo que tiene 4 transistores pero estan tapados por el disipador de aluminio hay uno que tiene como negrito abajo mas una termoresistencia o lo que sea eso, y un poco mas lejos un rele de corte. rele tiene 2 y dos termoresistencias. no se si sera el transistor o si es transitor mosfet o comun pero tengo miedo que no se consiga, aparte como se que se quemo. al parecer cuando saco la tapa no tiene nada raro como me doy cuanta que es.  muchas gracias si me pueden dar una mano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2008)

Por que no buscas por marca y modelo, tal ves encuentres el esquema.
En el aire se podria especular que tienes algo de la salida (La que distorsiona) quemado.


----------



## leop4 (Feb 9, 2008)

si pero no ago nada con el esquema y pormas que lo encuentre no soy un tecnico queria mas o menos saber que es lo que tiene. igual gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2008)

La idea es que tu lo busques, lo publiques y entre todos veamos posibilidades de encontrar la falla.


----------



## leop4 (Feb 9, 2008)

ya se pero estuve buscando el manual pero la cagada es que no logro encontrarle no me darias una mano fogonazo alguna pagina de manuales.gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2008)

Saca una fotos del interior, sobre todo de la parte de potencia, transistores y esas cosas negras que suelen explotar a ver si se puede deducir algo


----------



## leop4 (Feb 10, 2008)

ta voy a ver dentro de una semana porque la camara es de mi hrma y no vuelve hasta el otro domingo.gracias igual.


----------



## leop4 (Abr 17, 2008)

tarde bastante  y pido disculpas recien hoy me compre la camara porque la que tenia se me rompio aca les dejo las fotos y me di cuenta que tiene 4 transistores 2 D313 y 2 TIP 41A y el del medio esta medio quemado voy a ver que pasa cuando lo cambie.


----------



## Carlos Alejandro Gómez (Jul 11, 2008)

Amigo, acabo de poner en marcha uno igual y está totalmente original, te prometo que este fin de sna si puedo, lo abro , tomo tensiones de salida del transformador original (q para mí le pifiaron al rebobinarlo, además voy a intentar leer el valor del pote (te cagaron sacándote el original) y vemos, te paso todo esto ni bien lo tenga...............................Carlos. LW1 DPE.................





			
				leop4 dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos resulta que tengo un amplificador que quiero arreglar desde ya hace mucho tiempo y no e podido, hace tiempo que tengo este problema y lo quiero solucionar. este amplificador lo compro mi papa cuando tenia 16 años y me lo mostro a mi, yo cuando era chiquito cambie al voltage de entrada de 220v a 110v y se quemo una linea lo mandamos a arreglar y le cambiaron el pote que era doble pero ahora suena con una distorcion en el canal right o sea derecho, cuando esta en bajo volumen no se nota pero cuando esta alto si y muy feo. me da lastima porque suena re bien y lo quiero arreglar. lo e desarmado ya pero no le veo nada raro creo que tiene 4 transistores pero estan tapados por el disipador de aluminio hay uno que tiene como negrito abajo mas una termoresistencia o lo que sea eso, y un poco mas lejos un rele de corte. rele tiene 2 y dos termoresistencias. no se si sera el transistor o si es transitor mosfet o comun pero tengo miedo que no se consiga, aparte como se que se quemo. al parecer cuando saco la tapa no tiene nada raro como me doy cuanta que es.  muchas gracias si me pueden dar una mano.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 11, 2008)

Al lado del transformador pequeño de la derecha hay "un agregado" poco profesional yo miraría que pusieron dentro de la cinta aislante


----------



## zap (Jul 11, 2008)

yo diria que el problema esta en el transformador jeje


----------



## leop4 (Jul 11, 2008)

gracias Carlos Alejandro Gómez pense que nunca iban a contestar jajaja pero bue la cosa es que ese agregado es el phono preamp o sea es el preamplificador para el phono que por suerte anda muy bien tambien tengo el gira discos sony y pesa como 10 kilos jajaja son de aquel tiempo jeje, pero que cinta? a que le decis cinta aislante? eb7ctx. no se a que te referis jeje, otra cosa es que compre el tip41C  pero es trucho de aca a lujan jaja me juego la vida que si lo cambio se va a explotar, el transformador es de unos 5A y no rectificado  me da 36+36 y rectificado no medi pero deven ser unos 40+40 5A creo todo eso esta bien lo que esta mal es la parte de los transistores  el del medio esta un poco quemado en esta semana lo cambio aver que pasa.gracias. a los que respondieron en este post.


----------



## leop4 (Jul 12, 2008)

chicos ya le cambie los dos tips41A y les puse 41C pero el problema sigue al lado de esos dos tiene otros dos que son D313 los dos voy a cambiar esos dos dos aver que pasa pero los tips no son.       ------       que mala leche         -------


----------



## Gabf (Ago 1, 2008)

y lo pudiste arreglar?


----------



## leop4 (Ago 1, 2008)

bueno no, se que el transformador no es .lo unico que queda seria los D313 voy aver si mañana se los cambio haver que pasa gracias igual


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 1, 2008)

Bueno...como ya sabes el transformador es el que da la potencia a todo el sistema, si lo que suministra es insuficiente pues el resultado es nefasto.

Y a la pregunta de que llamo cinta aíslate, me refería a la cinta plastica adesiba, de celo o tesa o como le llames en tu país


----------



## leop4 (Ago 1, 2008)

haaaaa no esos se lo puse yo de un cooler es un pequeño transformador y los cables los incinte con esa cinta jaj y el transformador grande me marca 16.8 de un lado y 16.8 del otro y rectificados son +-25V y es de 4 o 5 Amperes.


----------



## luigisay (Sep 13, 2008)

se puede aprecias que adentro de esa cinta hay dos diodos y un capacitor supongo q es un intento de fuente para polarizar el relay de encendido?


----------



## leop4 (Sep 15, 2008)

no no eso lo puse yo es para  la ventilacion osea el cooler de 5x5 que va en el aluminio con su gomita y la pasta termica.


----------



## leop4 (Feb 11, 2009)

señores tengo que decirles que despues de un tiempo logre poder arreglarlo lo que tenia era una resistencia de 220 ohms quemada y una 0.47 5W ohms cortada por dentro. la de 220 ohms era de 1w que era de carbon osea era color marron no era una resistencia comun y la de 0.47 5W la cambie por una de 0.33 ohms 5W porque de 47 no tenia eso si cuando suvo un poco el volumen la de 220 ohms 1/4 se calienta bastante y deve ser por eso que la que saque estaba bastante oscura jeje igual ahora esta andando 10 puntos ajja contando este artefacto ya arregle 3 aparatos. 1 amplificador, un monitor y una radio repman. jajaja.


----------



## miguelsant (Ene 27, 2013)

Hola amigos, primero felicitarlos por la ayuda que nos brindan a nosotros los aficionados, bueno soy nuevo en el foro y pues como en el caso del amigo Leop4, tambien poseo un amplificador sony ta-212 con múltiples voltajes de entrada, 110,120,220,240 el asunto es que lo tengo ya bastante tiempo a un lado, ahora quise repararlo pero el problema es que ya tecnicos anteriores lo han revisado e intercambiaron transistores que no son y no funciona.

el problema que tengo es el siguiente:

quisiera saber que transistores van pegados a la placa discipadora ( los que tengo actualmente son TIP 31c) quisiera saber si es correcto
ahora tengo 4 transistores cerca a los otros segun el manual son los siguientes
q204     q205         q254     q255 
estos son los modelos de los transistores pero me parecen que no son los correctos
bd136   b649ac      d414     b548


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 27, 2013)

Bueno ese no lo conozco, aca subo el manual de servicio, espero te sirva para repararlo, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## chemicalpollo (Mar 24, 2020)

leop4 dijo:


> señores tengo que decirles que despues de un tiempo logre poder arreglarlo lo que tenia era una resistencia de 220 ohms quemada y una 0.47 5W ohms cortada por dentro. la de 220 ohms era de 1w que era de carbon osea era color marron no era una resistencia comun y la de 0.47 5W la cambie por una de 0.33 ohms 5W porque de 47 no tenia eso si cuando suvo un poco el volumen la de 220 ohms 1/4 se calienta bastante y deve ser por eso que la que saque estaba bastante oscura jeje igual ahora esta andando 10 puntos ajja contando este artefacto ya arregle 3 aparatos. 1 amplificador, un monitor y una radio repman. jajaja.


Hola , ya se que ha pasado mucho tiempo y que puede que ni siquiera tengas ya el amplificador pero tengo el mismo modelo y el mismo fallo (solo que en el canal izquierdo) y no consigo localizar esas resistencias ni con el esquema delante, hay un par de resistencias de 0,47 ohms (en rojo en las fotos) que van al emisor de cada uno de los 2 transistores finales del canal y no son las típicas resistencias, son cuadradas y blancas, pero son de 2W y luego de carbón hay dos de 270 (en verde) y una de 22 Ohms (en azul) y son de 1/4 w, no se si serían esas a las que te referías, las marco en las fotos.










						res-sony-ta212
					

Image res-sony-ta212 in tapa album




					ibb.co


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2020)

Si medís las resistencias sin desoldarlas - no recomendado - las mides al derecho y al revés , podría medir menos Ohms por tener otros componentes-semiconductores en paralelo , *pero ninguna de las dos mediciones* te podría dar mayor valor al impreso en ella !

Saludos !


----------



## chemicalpollo (Mar 25, 2020)

gracias por responder, el diodo d 205 se calienta demasiado y he comparado medidas entre los dos canales y le llega mas tension de la que debiera en la base y el colector, asi que segui midiendo y parece que las resistencias r217 r220 y r219 estan en malas condiciones. las cambiare junto con el transistor a ver si se soluciona el problema y no hay que sustituir ningun componente mas...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2020)

Por favor sube las imágenes al Foro , las otras después se pierden y queda un hilo inútil !

Me mostrarías la ubicación de ese díodo en el diagrama por favor.


----------



## leop4 (Abr 2, 2020)

hola amigos que tal. sinceramente es el primer mensaje que contesto después de años. todabia tengo el amplificador es mas. compre otro igual. con respecto a las resistencias, tienen que tener continuidad si no tienen están en corto ya que son resistencias de cerámica. después lo que hice fue reemplazar todos los transistores pequeños por bd138 y bd139 ya que se bancan mas tensión de trabajo. después te paso fotos. saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2020)

leop4 dijo:


> hola amigos que tal. sinceramente es el primer mensaje que contesto después de años. todabia tengo el amplificador es mas. compre otro igual. con respecto a las resistencias,* tienen que tener continuidad si no tienen están en corto *ya que son resistencias de cerámica. después lo que hice fue reemplazar todos los transistores pequeños por bd138 y bd139 ya que se bancan mas tensión de trabajo. después te paso fotos. saludos.


----------



## leop4 (Abr 2, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


>


que haces papa tanto tiempo! así pruebo yo las resistencias de ceramica que tiene de raro?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2020)

*¡ Feliz retornamiento ! *



leop4 dijo:


> que haces papa tanto tiempo! así pruebo yo las resistencias de ceramica que tiene de raro?


Si *NO *tienen continuidad están *abiertas   *


----------



## leop4 (Abr 2, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *¡ Feliz retornamiento ! *
> 
> 
> Si *NO *tienen continuidad están *abiertas  *


me acoba de dar cuenta del error jajaja perdon! eso quise decir!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2020)

Fusible en corto  not again 

Re bienvenido


----------



## chemicalpollo (Abr 12, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si medís las resistencias sin desoldarlas - no recomendado - las mides al derecho y al revés , podría medir menos Ohms por tener otros componentes-semiconductores en paralelo , *pero ninguna de las dos mediciones* te podría dar mayor valor al impreso en ella !
> 
> Saludos !


perdon, no se como se suben al foro, y tampoco entiendo que no me avisen por email cuando hay una respuesta. en españa llevamos un mes en estado de alarma asi que no puedo comprar los componentes y los he mandado a pedir pero aun no llegaron.

vale ya lo vi


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2020)

chemicalpollo dijo:


> tampoco entiendo que no me avisen por email cuando hay una respuesta


 
Eso lo configurás vos en tu perfil !


----------



## chemicalpollo (Jun 30, 2020)

buenas, otra vez
el coronavirus y otras circunstancias han retrasado demasiado tiempo la reparacion pero por fin la he retomado.
y de nuevo estoy atascado, a ver si alguien me puede orientar.
como comente en mi ultimo post el transistor Q205 era el responsable de la distorsion y cambiandolo desaparecio. pero lo que no desaparecio fue la averia, puesto que segun subo el volumen se calienta una barbaridad y tengo que cortar antes de que se vuelva a quemar.

dejo el esquema y paso a señalar lo que he hecho hasta ahora.
- en rojo marco las tensiones que parecen ser correctas
- en azul las tensiones que en principio son correctas pero cuando le meto señal de entrada y segun subo el volumen, no se mantienen. la de 0,5v (emisor de Q204) fluctua a la baja segun subo el volumen, y la de 0,06v (emisor de Q205) sube a la par que el volumen. siempre con señal de entrada, sin señal no.
- en verde componentes cambiados a parte del problematico Q205 (R217, R218, R219, R220 y C212)
- en amarillo componentes desoldados y comprobados. (R215 y R216

resumen, Q205 causante del problema original, pero hay una averia que terminara quemandolo de nuevo y que no consigo encontrar.


----------

